# How long does it take to dry your dogs?



## Seagodess (Dec 6, 2012)

I've read a few threads on here about drying their dogs after baths/swimming and how it takes a really long time. When Milla was little, we could get away with just towel drying her for a couple minutes and she would be almost completely dry. I figured it was because she still had the puppy fur. However now at 6 months she is the same way. Granted she doesn't have her full coat, but its still getting pretty long and thick. I'll take the blow dryer to her sometimes to get a couple spots, but for the most part she dries within a hour even if we just rub her down with the towel. Even faster on a warm day.

How long does it take to dry your dogs?


----------



## Pup (May 12, 2012)

Depends.

Rain has shorter fur due to her being a Lab/Golden mix, but she has tons of fluff. When she goes swimming at the beach, we usually go to the dog park after, she usually dries in about 20ish minutes. But when I give her a bath, I blow her with the dryer, then put her under a cage drier at work, and it will take 3-4ish hours for her to completely dry....


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

99% dry in about 20 minutes (after a bath) with a $20 Shop Vac. The hair dryer took much longer and put out too much heat. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

It's funny but I was just thinking how Bentley's new adult fur almost repels water. I noticed it beading a little on his back where his big boy hair is. His puppy fluff seems to absorb water. So I'm curious when his adult hair totally comes in how quickly he'll dry. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Tucker takes a while--big thick coat, lots of feathers. Bella seems to dry out almost instantly--towel her off and she's good to go. I bought a microfiber drying coat for Tucker--works great!


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Ksdenton said:


> It's funny but I was just thinking how Bentley's new adult fur almost repels water. I noticed it beading a little on his back where his big boy hair is. His puppy fluff seems to absorb water. So I'm curious when his adult hair totally comes in how quickly he'll dry.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Bella's outer coat keeps her under coat dry in rain or snow. I usually just give her a quick wipe with a paper towel. When I give her a bath, I have to work the water into her under coat by pushing her outer coat aside with my fingers. When her undercoat gets wet, drying her off is a little more work. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Wyatt dries off with a towel within a matter of minutes.


----------



## Rubyftw (Jan 27, 2013)

Ruby's dry in ~10 minutes after swimming in the pool for a long time, but we're in Las Vegas... -100% humidity helps the drying.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Now that it's warm outside we give Yogi a quick towel dry, then give him a nice long walk and the sun and wind usually dry him off by the time we return- about 25 minutes or so.


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Rubyftw said:


> Ruby's dry in ~10 minutes after swimming in the pool for a long time, but we're in Las Vegas... -100% humidity helps the drying.


Oh wow I didn't even think about the high humidity factor playing a role in Bentley's drying time. I bet you're right on that. We have such high humidity here most of the time. At least indoors the humidity should be lower and drying time faster. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Nairb said:


> Bella's outer coat keeps her under coat dry in rain or snow. I usually just give her a quick wipe with a paper towel. When I give her a bath, I have to work the water into her under coat by pushing her outer coat aside with my fingers. When her undercoat gets wet, drying her off is a little more work.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 
Rocket is the same. I like to blow dry him thoroughly after a bath...just because his fur looks so pretty and fluffy when he gets 100% blow-dryed. To do it completely til he's 100% dry (even behind the ears, belly, etc., takes about an hour with a forced air doggie dryer. But that is because I make sure he gets soaked down to the skin when he gets a bath.

If we're out in the rain or he jumps in the lake for a swim, he's about 85% dry within a half hour. Completely dry in an hour. That's without a towel or anything. His outer coat keeps the undercoat from really even getting wet.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Rubyftw said:


> Ruby's dry in ~10 minutes after swimming in the pool for a long time, but we're in Las Vegas... -100% humidity helps the drying.


I know it can get humid when a storm comes but for the most part Vegas is a dry heat.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Came back to add link to info about the bathrobe I got Tucker--it works really well. I find it most useful on him, because his coat is so thick: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/product-recommendation/124583-furdry-wet-dog-solution.html


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Murphy has a very long coat. I brush him thoroughly before a bath, towel dry him very well then take him for a walk. He's dried in about an hour at most except on his neck, under the chin. When he's in I'll take his collar off to speed things up.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

CStrong73 said:


> Rocket is the same. I like to blow dry him thoroughly after a bath...just because his fur looks so pretty and fluffy when he gets 100% blow-dryed. To do it completely til he's 100% dry (even behind the ears, belly, etc., takes about an hour with a forced air doggie dryer. But that is because I make sure he gets soaked down to the skin when he gets a bath.
> 
> If we're out in the rain or he jumps in the lake for a swim, he's about 85% dry within a half hour. Completely dry in an hour. That's without a towel or anything. His outer coat keeps the undercoat from really even getting wet.


Exactly. When I say dry, I mean DRY. I don't worry too much about the feathers and feet, but the rest of her is bone dry when I'm done. Otherwise, her coat gets all messed up from laying down on wet fur. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

A couple of hours for Casper. That's after a bath where I make sure to get the undercoat soaked. Of course, I live near Seattle where it takes days to dry things. Even bath towels take a full day to dry. I also try to only bathe him o drier, sunnier days, so that at least the grass is not completely sopping if he decides to roll in to. Naturally, this makes scheduling baths a bit complicated here!


----------



## Seagodess (Dec 6, 2012)

quilter said:


> A couple of hours for Casper. That's after a bath where I make sure to get the undercoat soaked. Of course, I live near Seattle where it takes days to dry things. Even bath towels take a full day to dry. I also try to only bathe him o drier, sunnier days, so that at least the grass is not completely sopping if he decides to roll in to. Naturally, this makes scheduling baths a bit complicated here!


 We live in Oregon, so I understand things taking a long time to dry. Maybe once Milla's fur grows in more it will be harder to dry her. So far its easy, so that makes me happy.

Does anyone else's dogs fur look crimped when its drying? Milla's fur around her ears mostly always looks like we took a small crimper to it.


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Seagodess said:


> We live in Oregon, so I understand things taking a long time to dry. Maybe once Milla's fur grows in more it will be harder to dry her. So far its easy, so that makes me happy.
> 
> Does anyone else's dogs fur look crimped when its drying? Milla's fur around her ears mostly always looks like we took a small crimper to it.



That's why I like to blow dry. When Rocket air dries, he has funky waves along his sides from laying on his fur while drying, and crimps behind his ears and in his tail. If I blow-dry, I make sure to direct the dryer the way I want his fur to lay, and get it thoroughly dried....that way it doesn't crimp or dry in funny kinks.


----------



## Seagodess (Dec 6, 2012)

CStrong73 said:


> That's why I like to blow dry. When Rocket air dries, he has funky waves along his sides from laying on his fur while drying, and crimps behind his ears and in his tail. If I blow-dry, I make sure to direct the dryer the way I want his fur to lay, and get it thoroughly dried....that way it doesn't crimp or dry in funny kinks.


 I actually like the crimp look, and blow drying doesn't make a difference with her. I think its really cute. I blow dry for about 5-10 minutes most. By that time she is pretty much all the way dry. She doesn't get funky waves or anything other than the natural waves she has.


----------



## Rubyftw (Jan 27, 2013)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> I know it can get humid when a storm comes but for the most part Vegas is a dry heat.


I know silly, that's why I said negative 100% humidity (-100%).


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Rubyftw said:


> I know silly, that's why I said negative 100% humidity (-100%).


LOL! Me need to wear my reading glasses more often:


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Bentley is major kinky. He looks crimped all over! Even down his legs. I like when we blow him out too, makes him extra fluffy. 







This is his back leg. Kinky boy 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

